# Aale zubereiten



## kleeblatt4711 (28. Mai 2015)

Moin. Ich bin seit mehren Jahren schon aktiver Angler! Heute habe ich zwei] 3 Pfund schwere Aale gefangen und weiss nicht so recht, wie ich sie zubereiten soll, da sie sehr fett sind. Was würdet ihr vorschlagen? 
Gruß aus Stade
Kleeblatt


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Die ganz dicken landen bei Oma in Aspik. Denn räuchern würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen. 
Braten wäre eventuell noch eine Alternative denn da bekommst das Fett auch noch gut weg.


----------



## Kotzi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Aufschneiden, dünsten, marinieren, Grillen.

Bzw, pfui Bäh! Schick die mir lieber, ich entsorge die fachgerecht
( in meinem Magen)


----------



## cafabu (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Bei Aalen kommen für mich nur zwei Möglichkeiten in Frage:
Bis 2 Pfund Räuchern.
Die Größeren in die Pfanne.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Räuchern kann man die auch. Muß man nur die Temp niedriger halten und länger räuchern.
Aber wie Daniel schon schreibt, in Aspik mit Gemüse, ein Genuss. Die isst man sich auch nicht so schnell über.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Kräuter wie Salbei, Bohnenkraut etc. sollen bei der Fettverdauung helfen, gerbratener Aal in Salbei ist sogar ein klassisches Rezept.

Wenns also vielleicht auch nicht gegen Fett hilft, schmeckts zumindest ;-))

So große Aale kannste auch gut filetieren und damit schneller garen.

Salbeiblätter in Bierteig ausgebacken und ohne Bierteig fritiert sind ne nette "Zugabe"..


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Am Gardasee habe ich mal süß-sauer eingelgten Brataal serviert bekommen. Obwohl ich eigentlich keinen Aal mag, der hat sogar mir geschmeckt. Das waren so Röllchen mit vielen Kräutern in einer Rotweinessig-Olivenölmarinade. Echt Klasse!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Essig ist nie ein Fehler, wenn schon viel Fett vorhanden ist, hab ich so zwar noch nicht selber gegessen, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen.
Guter Tipp..

Kannste auch die im Video vorgestellte Marinade verwenden dazu (dann eben Rotweinessig verwenden. Und noch Olivenöl und Kräuter dazu nach dem erkalten):

[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aale zubereiten*

Die haben die Aale filetiert, die Hautentfernt und sie mit allem belegt, was scheints hinter Haus wuchs. Wilder Majoran war echt dominant. Dann gerollt, mehliert und scharf gebraten. Vermutlich gleich heiß mit dem Sud übergossen.

Ich hab das mal mit kleineren Brachsenfilets gemacht, weil die ja schön dünn sind. Absolut auch nicht schlecht.


----------

